# Pontoon or give it up?



## DenOhio

Okay with failied health issues I may have to go to a pontoon boat. I’ve sold my Lake Erie and bass boat. I’m not sure about a pontoon but it’s better than not fishing! I can’t trailer and handle boats now. I’ve never even considered a pontoon a fishing boat much less being stuck on one lake. Any advice on which lake is best for pontoon fishing before I buy an appropriate HP. Considering Atwood, Piedmont, Clendening, Tappen and Salt Fork. Anyone with a pontoon that could give advice on them? Anyone docked at a local lake? Maybe a pontoon is ridiculous for fishing? Thoughts and advice welcomed.


----------



## Flathead76

If I had a cottage or camper on a certain body of water my first pick would be a small pontoon boat. Especially on the lakes that you mentioned. With 9.9 restrictions and a bow mounted trolling motor you can do everything that you can do with a v or flat bottom. That includes shooting fish.


----------



## fishless

Flathead76 said:


> If I had a cottage or camper on a certain body of water my first pick would be a small pontoon boat. Especially on the lakes that you mentioned. With 9.9 restrictions and a bow mounted trolling motor you can do everything that you can do with a v or flat bottom. That includes shooting fish.


I had a pontoon at Leesville many years ago and then Atwood.I loaned it to a retired fellow for about 10 years and now I am getting it back but not sure what I will do with it.I checked Atwood and there is a waiting list of about 40 people wanting a dock at $900+ per season.Leesville had two people on a waiting list at $ 675 I think.They are very convient thats for sure


----------



## polebender

Pontoons can be great to fish from. If you’ve never tried spider rigging, pontoons can be great for this type of fishing. Very relaxing and a very productive way to fish for multiple species. Go to YouTube and search it. Also great for evening fishing for cats if you’re into that also. Plus you get protection from inclement weather. A lot of pluses for owning a pontoon.


----------



## Ronny

Never fished from one but seem ok. As for lakes, if I were stuck on one, it wouldn't be Salt Fork. Atwood would seem to me to present the best opportunity. Relatively open so you could use the wind to do some drift fishing with fuzzy grubs tipped with crawler for eyes. Anchor on an area for crappie. Use tm to work shore. Plus a laid back environment. Clendening would be 2nd pick. Piedmont is becoming a headache.


----------



## DenOhio

fishless said:


> I had a pontoon at Leesville many years ago and then Atwood.I loaned it to a retired fellow for about 10 years and now I am getting it back but not sure what I will do with it.I checked Atwood and there is a waiting list of about 40 people wanting a dock at $900+ per season.Leesville had two people on a waiting list at $ 675 I think.They are very convient thats for sure


Wow never gave not getting a spot to dock a thought. Guess something else to consider TY.


----------



## Harry1959

I have an 18 Ft pontoon with a 25 HP that I rebuilt and put a couple bass seats in the front for fishing. Puta Minnekota power drive trolling motor on it and good sonar. Don’t bother with down imaging on a pontoon. Of course you can get one all decked out for fishing with a live well. Probably the worst thing is wind blows me more than most boats. The best things are that I can put tackle boxes and such on the bench seats and don’t have to kill my worn out back bending over. I also have several rod holders installed and a pontoon is fantastic if you like to troll. With my 25hp I can troll 1 mph and that’s why I don’t go to a bigger motor. It’s also good for crappie fishing and ok for casting. Casting is definitely it’s weakest point. Plenty of room for all the equipment you want..It goes 15 mph with just me and gear. Add 3 more adults and I goes 10-11. A 50 hp would probably get me to about 20. Boat rides good on rough water on inland lakes. My dry hull weight is 1400 lb. tritoons are harder to find less than 20 feet, more expensive, but go much faster and I have heard people take them to lake st Clair... not sure about Erie.


----------



## erie mako

We've seen a few 'toons launching at Conneaut, mostly "family" groups - Dad, Mom & the kids...


----------



## Harry1959

I said don’t bother with down imaging, I meant to say side imaging as the as the turbulence from the toons tend to interfere


----------



## fishless

Harry1959 said:


> I said don’t bother with down imaging, I meant to say side imaging as the as the turbulence from the toons tend to interfere


I might add about a dock...if you buy a pontoon from the Marina they will usually get you a dock


----------



## DenOhio

Harry1959 said:


> I said don’t bother with down imaging, I meant to say side imaging as the as the turbulence from the toons tend to interfere


Thanks! Wind I never thought about.


----------



## pkent

was on one last year at piedmont,the thing I liked about it was the new floating lanch docks are the same hight as the floor on the pontoon. no steping up or down to get on one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Pontoons are fun to fish off of. Pick your days. And put the biggest baddest electric trolling motor you can get for it. They can be tricky in the wind. But if you go over kill on the electric motor you'll be happy. Make sure the outboard you get can idle down to trolling speeds. Pontoons are great to troll out of. Can be a little tuff in tight areas,just graph you out some longer straight flats to troll out of. 
As mentioned bye polebender. You can spider rig very effectively out of a pontoon. An it is great for catfishing. 
It's a little tuffer to beat the banks with a pontoon. But with the overkill trolling motor can be done. 
I've seen some pontoons turned into fishing machines.


----------



## Flathead76

If you wanna come south I can offer you an open seat on my boat for great panfishing. All that I ask is being tight lipped.


----------



## Muddy

Pontoons are good for trolling also. I like fishing off of pontoons, they are very comfortable. Wind is an issue. Get 2 large remote control anchors, one for bow and stern to help with fishing in the wind. I’ve caught piles of fish of pontoons over the years. I’ve never owned own though. I like my boats to fit in the garage.


----------



## DenOhio

Flathead76 said:


> If you wanna come south I can offer you an open seat on my boat for great panfishing. All that I ask is being tight lipped.


Very kind thank you.


----------



## ristorap

Pontoons are good to fish from. Room for family, put a lot of rod holders around the rails. 
- troll, cast, vertical jig, bobber fish, bottom fish.


----------



## DenOhio

Muddy said:


> Pontoons are good for trolling also. I like fishing off of pontoons, they are very comfortable. Wind is an issue. Get 2 large remote control anchors, one for bow and stern to help with fishing in the wind. I’ve caught piles of fish of pontoons over the years. I’ve never owned own though. I like my boats to fit in the garage.


Anchors now there’s a good thought TY.


----------



## Harry1959

Muddy said:


> Pontoons are good for trolling also. I like fishing off of pontoons, they are very comfortable. Wind is an issue. Get 2 large remote control anchors, one for bow and stern to help with fishing in the wind. I’ve caught piles of fish of pontoons over the years. I’ve never owned own though. I like my boats to fit in the garage.


Fitting in the garage. We had a pole barn built mostly for the pontoon. Height is a problem with pontoons, so consider that too. Mine will barely fit through an 8 ft high garage door, I have to prop the door all the way up with a 2 x 4 x 10 and remove part of my Bimini top. Also pontoons are either 8 or 8 1/2 foot wide, so they won’t go through a single garage door.... funny story, the 1st pontoon I rebuilt was trashed. Put new floor, carpet furniture and console on it, got all done and it was too tall to come out of the garage. Lol


----------



## DenOhio

Saugeyefisher said:


> Pontoons are fun to fish off of. Pick your days. And put the biggest baddest electric trolling motor you can get for it. They can be tricky in the wind. But if you go over kill on the electric motor you'll be happy. Make sure the outboard you get can idle down to trolling speeds. Pontoons are great to troll out of. Can be a little tuff in tight areas,just graph you out some longer straight flats to troll out of.
> As mentioned bye polebender. You can spider rig very effectively out of a pontoon. An it is great for catfishing.
> It's a little tuffer to beat the banks with a pontoon. But with the overkill trolling motor can be done.
> I've seen some pontoons turned into fishing machines.


I assume 24 volt with lots of thrust, thanks.


----------



## DenOhio

Harry1959 said:


> Fitting in the garage. We had a pole barn built mostly for the pontoon. Height is a problem with pontoons, so consider that too. Mine will barely fit through an 8 ft high garage door, I have to prop the door all the way up with a 2 x 4 x 10 and remove part of my


I have a big carport that was for my Lake Erie boat. I think it’s 12 foot tall and 16 feet wide. But I’m hoping to never have to bring it home. No idea what I’d use the carport for now. Don’t need for cars as we have garages.


----------



## DenOhio

polebender said:


> Pontoons can be great to fish from. If you’ve never tried spider rigging, pontoons can be great for this type of fishing. Very relaxing and a very productive way to fish for multiple species. Go to YouTube and search it. Also great for evening fishing for cats if you’re into that also. Plus you get protection from inclement weather. A lot of pluses for owning a pontoon.


I’m gonna goggle spider rigging I’m not fimilar at all thanks.


----------



## ristorap

Trolling motor - long shaft. You could use 36 volt there is a 36 volt lithium ion battery - you only need 1 battery .


----------



## Harry1959

ristorap said:


> Trolling motor - long shaft. You could use 36 volt there is a 36 volt lithium ion battery - you only need 1 battery .


 If you want the extra power that would be a good option. My 55lb 12 volt does ok on my 18 footer. I wouldn’t want anything bigger than 18 foot pontoon for fishing. Some will accurately say that 55lb won’t be enough if fishing in strong winds...... personally I don’t enjoy fishing out in open water on windy days in any boat, especially a pontoon.


----------



## DenOhio

ristorap said:


> Trolling motor - long shaft. You could use 36 volt there is a 36 volt lithium ion battery - you only need 1 battery .


Never even knew they existed TY.


----------



## DenOhio

Harry1959 said:


> If you want the extra power that would be a good option. My 55lb 12 volt does ok on my 18 footer. I wouldn’t want anything bigger than 18 foot pontoon for fishing. Some will accurately say that 55lb won’t be enough if fishing in strong winds...... personally I don’t enjoy fishing out in open water on windy days in any boat, especially a pontoon.


I guess I never thought about length of a pontoon. I guess shorter is easier handling but holds fewer fishermen/family. Now that’s something important to consider TY


----------



## erie mako

Our first boat was a pontoon, a 25 footer...what a beast!
Bought it used, fixed it up...one tube had a gash in it from road damage, got that mig welded.

The first year we had it, we trailered it all the way down to Chincoteague Island for vacation, that was a hoot on the beltway around DC!

Flounder fishing was great... We were noobs to boating and went fishing in places down there that we really should not have gone, crossing over 12 inches of water during high tide and being caught behind an island when the tide went out...nothing like camping on the boat till the tide came back!
When we got back to the dock, one of the locals came up to us and "you here visiting?"... we said "yep"...he said "though so - NO ONE ever goes back there..." "been watching you guys from the porch, was considering calling the Coasties to fetch you out!"
But we did get four limits of Flounder from a hole that nobody really ever fished... that surprised the guy!

One thing we did notice down there, almost all of the "sight seeing" charters were using pontoons to haul customers to watch the wild ponies on the island... what I thought was cool was that they all had like a 3x3 foot "shed" built on the deck for the porta-potty for their customers!
...oh, and gas grills on the deck for cookouts!


----------



## johnboy111711

get a good power anchor system installed. anchoring on a rocky drop and swinging in the wind can be a great way to fish. you can cast jigs and crawlers or vertical fish as well.


----------



## Tbomb55

Pleasant Hill is another lake to consider. Plus you have Mohican State Park and it's amenities.


----------



## DenOhio

erie mako said:


> Our first boat was a pontoon, a 25 footer...what a beast!
> Bought it used, fixed it up...one tube had a gash in it from road damage, got that mig welded.
> 
> The first year we had it, we trailered it all the way down to Chincoteague Island for vacation, that was a hoot on the beltway around DC!
> 
> Flounder fishing was great... We were noobs to boating and went fishing in places down there that we really should not have gone, crossing over 12 inches of water during high tide and being caught behind an island when the tide went out...nothing like camping on the boat till the tide came back!
> When we got back to the dock, one of the locals came up to us and "you here visiting?"... we said "yep"...he said "though so - NO ONE ever goes back there..." "been watching you guys from the porch, was considering calling the Coasties to fetch you out!"
> But we did get four limits of Flounder from a hole that nobody really ever fished... that surprised the guy!
> 
> One thing we did notice down there, almost all of the "sight seeing" charters were using pontoons to haul customers to watch the wild ponies on the island... what I thought was cool was that they all had like a 3x3 foot "shed" built on the deck for the porta-potty for their customers!
> ...oh, and gas grills on the deck for cookouts!


Good read lol sounds like a bunch of fun. I just hope punctures aren’t a problem with pontoons.


----------



## DenOhio

johnboy111711 said:


> get a good power anchor system installed. anchoring on a rocky drop and swinging in the wind can be a great way to fish. you can cast jigs and crawlers or vertical fish as well.


Sounds like something that might be worth it. All I ever did was hammer the banks and depths with crank baits and such. This is gonna be a new way to fish for me. My new normal I guess lol.


----------



## DenOhio

Tbomb55 said:


> Pleasant Hill is another lake to consider. Plus you have Mohican State Park and it's amenities.


I’ll check them on google thanks. I’m not fimilar with them. Also heard maybe Leesville worth a look.


----------



## erie mako

Punctures are very rare, the previous owner had a careless moment in a parking lot and hit a concrete lamp post base while trying to park and gashed one of the pontoons.
That was easily repaired at a weld shop.

Usually the tubes are built in "chambers" so a puncture won't usually flood the whole tube.

We would frequently beach ours on the shore to picnic and let the dogs run around, no damage other than an occasional scuff mark on the bottom.


----------



## DenOhio

erie mako said:


> Punctures are very rare, the previous owner had a careless moment in a parking lot and hit a concrete lamp post base while trying to park and gashed one of the pontoons.
> That was easily repaired at a weld shop.
> 
> Usually the tubes are built in "chambers" so a puncture won't usually flood the whole tube.
> 
> We would frequently beach ours on the shore to picnic and let the dogs run around, no damage other than an occasional scuff mark on the bottom.


Good, never knew of the chambers. I guess that makes good sense. I’ve learned a bunch on here.


----------



## ltroyer

As others said pontoons r great.my buddy has one on atwood been on it a couple times there great


----------



## OHeyes

Fished for years on a 24' pontoon at Atwood. Lots of trolling for saugeye & crappie. 25hp limit made trolling easy to get down to a manageable speed. Good times with the family.


----------



## Specwar

If I had to make the decision you are currently facing, I would search for a houseboat at Piedmont and spend as much time as humanly possible on it. When I hit that lake early morning and see all the houseboats tethered to shore and smell their breakfasts cooking, I am envious. I could spend everyday as they do. Go for it!!!


----------



## DenOhio

Specwar said:


> If I had to make the decision you are currently facing, I would search for a houseboat at Piedmont and spend as much time as humanly possible on it. When I hit that lake early morning and see all the houseboats tethered to shore and smell their breakfasts cooking, I am envious. I could spend everyday as they do. Go for it!!!


Hmmmmm, a house boat. True about breakfast in the early morning. I’m not sure how many days I’d spend over nite out there. But it would be nice to relax in. I’m not sure about the cost of one but if it’s $60K I’m for sure out. But boy would the youngsters love camping in it. Not sure if they have electricity for them I assume they must. I’ll not rule one out but I bet they can get pricy. I’ll try to research them a bit. Don’t even have an idea where you might buy a pontoon houseboat. Also does a 9.9 actually move one around if I choose a small lake. But hey, I’m ruling nothing out.


----------



## Specwar

In the past I have seen several at Piedmont for sale. Remember checking one that intrigued me it was priced less than half of what you mentioned. Yes, a 9.9 moves them.


----------



## DenOhio

Specwar said:


> In the past I have seen several at Piedmont for sale. Remember checking one that intrigued me it was priced less than half of what you mentioned. Yes, a 9.9 moves them.


Maybe one day I’ll ride out there and just look to see if anyone has anything for sale. I don’t think anyone would care if I walked out on the docks. Someone told me I could get a pontoon and Amish would build me one. I don’t know any Amish folks lol. But I think a ride out there to look at all the options on one maybe a fun outing for me.


----------



## juggerman

I docked at saltfork for a lot of years.Its farther to travel but no waiting list..plenty of docks..I believe they start at 475.00

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DenOhio

juggerman said:


> I docked at saltfork for a lot of years.Its farther to travel but no waiting list..plenty of docks..I believe they start at 475.00
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Gee that’s really reasonable for sure. I’m checking it out too. I won’t rule out anything at this point. I’m thinking I should choose a lake before buying a boat. If I choose Salt Fork I need a much bigger motor. I’ve not spent much time on Salt Fork to make an educated choice. But I’m gonna start researching lakes I’m not fimilar with. I’ve spent a lot of time on Clendening, piedmont, Seneca, Lake Erie and the Ohio river. Ohio river is out for me and Lake Erie too far away. So the research begins.


----------



## juggerman

DenOhio said:


> Gee that’s really reasonable for sure. I’m checking it out too. I won’t rule out anything at this point. I’m thinking I should choose a lake before buying a boat. If I choose Salt Fork I need a much bigger motor. I’ve not spent much time on Salt Fork to make an educated choice. But I’m gonna start researching lakes I’m not fimilar with. I’ve spent a lot of time on Clendening, piedmont, Seneca, Lake Erie and the Ohio river. Ohio river is out for me and Lake Erie too far away. So the research begins.


I had a 99 Johnson 4-stroke on mine down there for years. Salt Fork has a lot of no wake zones I think it's excellent for a nine nine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Levi

You could look into Indian Lake. Lots of toons there and fishing is pretty good. Would have to look into private docks as state has a lottery and a list


----------



## DenOhio

Levi said:


> You could look into Indian Lake. Lots of toons there and fishing is pretty good. Would have to look into private docks as state has a lottery and a list


Thanks I’ll check into that too!


----------



## Richard Mikes

DenOhio said:


> Okay with failied health issues I may have to go to a pontoon boat. I’ve sold my Lake Erie and bass boat. I’m not sure about a pontoon but it’s better than not fishing! I can’t trailer and handle boats now. I’ve never even considered a pontoon a fishing boat much less being stuck on one lake. Any advice on which lake is best for pontoon fishing before I buy an appropriate HP. Considering Atwood, Piedmont, Clendening, Tappen and Salt Fork. Anyone with a pontoon that could give advice on them? Anyone docked at a local lake? Maybe a pontoon is ridiculous for fishing? Thoughts and advice welcomed.


Salt Fork is a little cheaper to dock and the docks are very nice and sturdy. had mine there and trolled. had good luck with the fishing. best to check out the docks at atwood they are not the best if you have health issues. Last I heard Atwood was around $900.00 or so for docking and Salt Fork is $500.00


----------



## DenOhio

Richard Mikes said:


> Salt Fork is a little cheaper to dock and the docks are very nice and sturdy. had mine there and trolled. had good luck with the fishing. best to check out the docks at atwood they are not the best if you have health issues. Last I heard Atwood was around $900.00 or so for docking and Salt Fork is $500.00


That’s a pretty good size difference for sure. My mobility is for sure gonna be a bit of an issue. Wonder if docks have electric on all these lakes.


----------



## juggerman

Saltfork does have electric on some docks but not the ones for 475.00 to 500.00 the ones with electric I'm sure are pretty pricey

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DenOhio

juggerman said:


> Saltfork does have electric on some docks but not the ones for 475.00 to 500.00 the ones with electric I'm sure are pretty pricey
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Oh, I’d really like electric for trolling battery and such. I’d hate to carry batteries even if I was capable. Guess I could buy a smaller generator and leave it out there. Just something else I need to check into. I’m not sure just running the gas outboard motor would keep everything charged up.


----------



## Specwar

Found this one at Piedmont today. Stepped it off to get an idea of overall length and it was 13 strides, probably between 35 or 40 feet.


----------



## DenOhio

Specwar said:


> Found this one at Piedmont today. Stepped it off to get an idea of overall length and it was 13 strides, probably between 35 or 40 feet.


Wow thanks. I’m gonna ride out there and take a look at it. Maybe tomorrow. Pretty sure there are no trailers to ever move the thing. It looks monstrous from the pic. If a 9.9 will move that I’d be surprised. I have the number but before calling and being a pain to them I’m gonna look. The price seems really reasonable for the size.


----------



## Specwar

It’s setting at the top of the ramp when you first go in. Looks like they will be putting it in this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## DenOhio

Specwar said:


> It’s setting at the top of the ramp when you first go in. Looks like they will be putting it in this weekend. Good luck.


Okay thanks


----------



## Lewis

A lot of guys with pontoons mount a small solar battery tender.


----------



## DenOhio

Lewis said:


> A lot of guys with pontoons mount a small solar battery tender.


Well I never thought about that but yeah, I’ll bet that would work. Thanks for the thought. I’ll research that too.


----------



## DenOhio

Specwar said:


> It’s setting at the top of the ramp when you first go in. Looks like they will be putting it in this weekend. Good luck.


I went out and saw it. Wow it’s a monster for sure. Price seems reasonable and I’m thinking about it. I’d have liked seeing it inside. I didn’t wanna climb up on someone’s boat. It looks pretty good on the outside. Now decide if I could handle it. It’s a lot of boat for sure. I may call them to see the inside. It definitely was worth a look. Thanks so much.


----------



## Specwar

It would make your fishing more comfortable and would be a great platform for family and friend outings that’s for sure. Good luck in your decisions.


----------



## Wildturkey

DenOhio said:


> Okay with failied health issues I may have to go to a pontoon boat. I’ve sold my Lake Erie and bass boat. I’m not sure about a pontoon but it’s better than not fishing! I can’t trailer and handle boats now. I’ve never even considered a pontoon a fishing boat much less being stuck on one lake. Any advice on which lake is best for pontoon fishing before I buy an appropriate HP. Considering Atwood, Piedmont, Clendening, Tappen and Salt Fork. Anyone with a pontoon that could give advice on them? Anyone docked at a local lake? Maybe a pontoon is ridiculous for fishing? Thoughts and advice welcomed.


I own a 22 foot pontoon and love it. It is a great fishing platform, very stable and lots of room. I pulled it behind my Suburban last year from Groveport to Santee Cooper lakes in South Carolina and caught a lot of big catfish and had no issues. If you get an electric winch and get are careful then you can even load and unload by yourself. It’s always easier with somebody to help though, of course. Good luck and keep fishing.


----------



## Harry1959

I’ve not needed a winch at all for the 2 18 foot pontoons that I have owned, both drive right on the trailer with no issue at all. The easiest loading boats I have ever owned.


----------



## Hatchetman

Den....You do know that at Piedmont you can use a 30HP motor on the big pontoon's like the one you just looked at. I don't know what the minimum length is for the 30's but there are some on the the docks at Piedmont. Might want to check that out....


----------



## DenOhio

Hatchetman said:


> Den....You do know that at Piedmont you can use a 30HP motor on the big pontoon's like the one you just looked at. I don't know what the minimum length is for the 30's but there are some on the the docks at Piedmont. Might want to check that out....


Really! I for sure did not know that! I am gonna have to go in the marina and talk to them. That bigger hp would for sure make a huge difference. Thank you very much.


----------



## Reel N Time

DenOhio said:


> Okay with failied health issues I may have to go to a pontoon boat. I’ve sold my Lake Erie and bass boat. I’m not sure about a pontoon but it’s better than not fishing! I can’t trailer and handle boats now. I’ve never even considered a pontoon a fishing boat much less being stuck on one lake. Any advice on which lake is best for pontoon fishing before I buy an appropriate HP. Considering Atwood, Piedmont, Clendening, Tappen and Salt Fork. Anyone with a pontoon that could give advice on them? Anyone docked at a local lake? Maybe a pontoon is ridiculous for fishing? Thoughts and advice welcomed.


----------



## Reel N Time

I have owned a bass boat and went o a pontoon, 10 years later went back to a Ranger bass boat, Again, 10 years later went back to a 20 foot pontoon that has 2 bass seats mounted in the front with a live well on one side and storage and tackle box on the other. Installed a Minnkota trolling motor on the front with GPS spot lock. Have not used an ancor since. Also added a 9.9 Suzuki 4 stroke mounted beside the 50 4stroke Yamaha. I trailer this with a duel axle Hooser trailer to lakes around Ohio. With a wrap around couch and sun deck, wife and guests have plenty of room to move around, fish etc. 
Also added two batteries with a total of 3 batteries. One for the 50 Yamaha, One for the 9.9 Suzuki and one for the trolling motor. Only issue with wind is when its blowing enough to cause white caps on inland lake, makes running up on trailer a little difficult but do able. Suggest you use a rented one or go along with a friend fishing on a pontoon before buying. Betting you will like pontoon fishing and just crusing the lake and watching the sunsets.


----------



## DenOhio

Reel N Time said:


> I have owned a bass boat and went o a pontoon, 10 years later went back to a Ranger bass boat, Again, 10 years later went back to a 20 foot pontoon that has 2 bass seats mounted in the front with a live well on one side and storage and tackle box on the other. Installed a Minnkota trolling motor on the front with GPS spot lock. Have not used an ancor since. Also added a 9.9 Suzuki 4 stroke mounted beside the 50 4stroke Yamaha. I trailer this with a duel axle Hooser trailer to lakes around Ohio. With a wrap around couch and sun deck, wife and guests have plenty of room to move around, fish etc.
> Also added two batteries with a total of 3 batteries. One for the 50 Yamaha, One for the 9.9 Suzuki and one for the trolling motor. Only issue with wind is when its blowing enough to cause white caps on inland lake, makes running up on trailer a little difficult but do able. Suggest you use a rented one or go along with a friend fishing on a pontoon before buying. Betting you will like pontoon fishing and just crusing the lake and watching the sunsets.


Wow sounds like you have a sweet set up. I never gave dual motors a thought either. In the end you could be right about maybe using one before buying one. I have a few friends that own some. Thanks


----------

